# First Official Stream 10:30pm GMT 24.07.20 - Mixing Day 1



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 14, 2020)

Come watch me edit midi and tell me if the stream sounds okay? My first time.

www.twitch.tv/grandprizebigfuzz


----------



## Rory (Jul 14, 2020)

Here in New York, the sound is very good. When you're finished, I'd love to know your setup.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 14, 2020)

Rory said:


> Here in New York, very good. When you're finished, I'd love to know your setup.


Awesome!!! (I have no idea what I am doing) Thanks for having a look for me. 

What aspect of my set up are you curious about?


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 14, 2020)

Sounding great! Quality is quite excellent. You're quite good at adding expression and nuance to the performance, it would be great to see a video of how you're approaching this with a large orchestral ensemble.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 14, 2020)

synergy543 said:


> Sounding great! Quality is quite excellent.


Wow...I just pressed "stream" on OBS without looking at the options haha. Thanks for checking it for me


----------



## Rory (Jul 14, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> What aspect of my set up are you curious about?



When you're finished, I'd love to know what hardware and software you're using.

Where I am, your sound is still very good. Also, no problems with the image.


----------



## Rory (Jul 14, 2020)

Where are you broadcasting from?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 14, 2020)

Rory said:


> Where are you broadcasting from?


Adelaide South Australia (hence my surprise at such a decent stream quality hah)


Rory said:


> When you're finished, I'd love to know what hardware and software you're using.
> 
> Where I am, your sound is still very good. Also, no problems with the image.


Software to stream is OBS
Cubase/VEP for my DAW. 

Just a custom built Windows PC
128gig ram/i7 7800x

The samples are Cinematic Studio Samples + BWW (Legacy)


----------



## Rory (Jul 14, 2020)

Pretty amazing that an ordinary person, with no special gear, can live stream from Adelaide and be received loud and clear, audio and picture, in New York. Contrary to what lots of people assume, New York doesn't have great internet, either.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 14, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Adelaide South Australia (hence my surprise at such a decent stream quality hah)


That is impressive Simon, up in Sydney I'm lucky to stream youtube without it stopping constantly


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 14, 2020)

haha,

Well lets hope the stream quality keeps up for my next one!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 14, 2020)

SymphonicSamples said:


> That is impressive Simon, up in Sydney I'm lucky to stream youtube without it stopping constantly


I must have accidentally entered a cheat code for super stream


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 14, 2020)

even more impressive is that I was running my VEP template and cubase no problems throughout !


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey - I am streaming for a bit now testing out my mic n mix etc. If you want to hear any samples from spitfire/OT/Strezov/East West/Sound Iron that I might own in action, jump in for a bit (and maybe let me know if my mic sounds okay)
https://www.twitch.tv/grandprizebigfuzz


----------



## axb312 (Jul 16, 2020)

Please turn on VOD.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 16, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Please turn on VOD.


Ill have a look into it!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 16, 2020)

ALRIGHT

Lets try again + VOD is set...I hope

www.twitch.tv/grandprizebigfuzz


----------



## Rory (Jul 16, 2020)

Adelaide is broadcasting to New York just fine


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 16, 2020)

Rory said:


> Adelaide is broadcasting to New York just fine


haha thanks! Now I have to check VOD and how all that works


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 16, 2020)

Look ma, I made a highlight.


www.twitch.tv/videos/681948974


----------



## axb312 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice...


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 17, 2020)

Drats I missed it again. THere's a video stored this time though - sounding good!, But its only 31s? I guess that the VOD? If so, its working.

If you had a mic, you could answer questions before people start ask. 
And we could get answers if we log in at different times.
In anycase, its interesting to see what you're doing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 17, 2020)

synergy543 said:


> Drats I missed it again. THere's a video stored this time though - sounding good!, But its only 31s? I guess that the VOD? If so, its working.
> 
> If you had a mic, you could answer questions before people start ask.
> And we could get answers if we log in at different times.
> In anycase, its interesting to see what you're doing. Thanks for sharing.


haha sorry - I am just getting as feel for everything at the moment to be honest, I need to look into timezones/days to figure out when's the best time to stream + I will leave the full VOD content once it's actually stuff worth keeping.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 17, 2020)

www.twitch.tv/grandprizebigfuzz

Doing a bit of percussion today!


----------



## Rory (Jul 17, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> www.twitch.tv/grandprizebigfuzz
> 
> Doing a bit of percussion today!




You've obviously got the broadcast part aced. Just heard you talking. The voice level was OK, but I would be inclined to raise it a bit.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 17, 2020)

Rory said:


> You've obviously got the broadcast part aced. Just heard you talking. The level was OK, but I would be inclined to raise it a bit.


ahh no worries thank you. Will do - wasnt expecting to talk


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 17, 2020)

www.twitch.tv/videos/682979422 here's the VOD. Had a VEP crash mid way through :(


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 19, 2020)

www.twitch.tv/grandprizebigfuzz

Back on with some editing of string midi performances before I export to audio!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 20, 2020)

Day off so I thought it would be fun to play through some Strezov Choir patches for anyone who's considering a purchase!

www.twitch.tv/grandprizebigfuzz


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 20, 2020)

www.twitch.tv/grandprizebigfuzz

Creating a template for bit - if anyone has any burning Cubase template questions feel free to ask on the stream


----------



## axb312 (Jul 22, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Day off so I thought it would be fun to play through some Strezov Choir patches for anyone who's considering a purchase!
> 
> www.twitch.tv/grandprizebigfuzz



Missing the VOD of this...:(


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 22, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Missing the VOD of this...:(


Sorry still working out kinks until I "officially" start streaming. I realised that I violated the streaming rules so I thought it safer to delete it


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 22, 2020)

When I start my stream properly, I will most likely upload them to youtube as well.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jul 23, 2020)

Do you post the videos on YT afterwards?
The link to YT on your signature doesn't work as it is a link to YT Studio... so I come to my own YT Studio when I click on it :-/


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 23, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> Do you post the videos on YT afterwards?
> The link to YT on your signature doesn't work as it is a link to YT Studio... so I come to my own YT Studio when I click on it :-/


Hey sorry the link should be fine now. 

I _will _be uploading them to youtube but the streams I have been doing so far have been more for testing my set up. When I start properly I will upload to youtube


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 23, 2020)

Today I learned that living in Australia means there's no good normal time to stream!

www.twitch.tv/grandprizebigfuzz/schedule

I've scheduled my stream if you'd like to join me during the mixing process.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 24, 2020)

Alright we're on!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 24, 2020)

Mostly did EQ + Compression. Here's the mix so far for those interested

Thanks for all who joined!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 25, 2020)

Let me know how you guys go with it.

if the long form format is useless, Ill have a think about what I can do differently


----------



## axb312 (Sep 13, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Let me know how you guys go with it.
> 
> if the long form format is useless, Ill have a think about what I can do differently



Hey there ,

Did you give up on these or...?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 13, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Hey there ,
> 
> Did you give up on these or...?


Hey, 

Not give up but I have been flat out with work that I haven't had a chance to get this going. Hopefully soon ill get back to it!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 13, 2020)

damn didn't know you were doing this in the first place.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 14, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> damn didn't know you were doing this in the first place.


Hopefully soon ill get back to it


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 14, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Hopefully soon ill get back to it


I've not even linked my twitch to my profile yet.


So I'm probably winning on the laziness aspected.

I'll be sure to add you to my list of streamers that play when I'm offline


----------

